# Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen



## be quiet! Support (7. Dezember 2012)

*Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Das Türchen unseres be quiet! Adventskalenders findet am 2. Adventssonntag (09.12.2012) hier bei uns im PCGH-Supportforum statt. Zu gewinnen gibt es Preise aus unserer „no compromise“ Range:

  1. Platz: Dark Power Pro 10 | 550W
  2. Platz: Dark Rock 2
  3. Platz: zwei brandneue SilentWings 2 PWM 120mm

  Was müsst ihr dafür tun? Um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen (und um ein bisschen in Weihnachtsstimmung zu kommen J), müsst ihr einfach nur euer be quiet! Produkt festlich schmücken, ein Foto davon machen, und hier in diesem Thread posten. Wer noch kein be quiet! Produkt hat, der kann auch einfach ein Produktbild von unsere Webseite nehmen, dieses per Bildbearbeitung weihnachtlich in Szene setzen und hier posten*.

  Teilnehmen könnt ihr vom 09.12.2012 bis zum 16.12.2012. Eine be quiet! Jury wird dann die besten drei Beiträge auswählen und die Gewinner innerhalb der nächsten sieben Tage (nach Ablauf der Teilnahmefrist) hier im Supportforum und auf der be quiet! Webseite bekannt geben.

  Bitte denkt daran, dass ihr *ausschließlich* Bilder postet, von denen ihr auch die Rechte besitzt. Gerne könnt ihr euch bei uns auf der Webseite mit Bildmaterial von Produkten oder unserem be quiet! Logo versorgen, das ist gar kein Problem. Wir machen mal den Anfang, als kleine Inspiration:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Weitere tolle Preise und Aktionen gibt es übrigens jeden Tag bis Weihnachten in unserem be quiet! Adventskalender

  Wir freuen uns auf eure Beiträge und wünschen euch viel Erfolg!

  Euer be quiet! Team

_*Durch die Teilnahme erklärt ihr euch einverstanden, dass be quiet! eure geposteten Bilder auf der be quiet! Facebook Fanpage oder auf der be quiet! Webseite veröffentlicht und in diesem Zusammenhang euren Nick-Name aus dem Forum veröffentlicht bei der Gewinnerbekanntgabe._


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Coole Idee, sehr schön!

Hab schon Ideen..


----------



## lunar19 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Schöne Idee, da muss ich wohl den Kühler gleich mal ausbauen


----------



## MagicMongo (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Vielen dank an "be quiet",für das Gewinnspiel. Ich versuche mich mal mit etwas selbstgemachtem....


----------



## Davidmedia (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

 coole aktion .. Habe mal was gemacht für euch! Mein Netzteil: PurePower L8 530Watt Bronze edition. 

Foto mit einer Eos 600D 50mm geschossen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Coole Idee von BE quiet! 

lg.
David.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

So ein Mist, habe kein be-quiet-Produkt hier zuhause


----------



## MagicMongo (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

@ Klarostorix



> Was müsst ihr dafür tun? Um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen (und um ein bisschen in Weihnachtsstimmung zu kommen J),  müsst ihr einfach nur euer be quiet! Produkt festlich schmücken, ein  Foto davon machen, und hier in diesem Thread posten. Wer noch kein be  quiet! Produkt hat, der kann auch einfach ein Produktbild von unsere  Webseite nehmen, dieses per Bildbearbeitung weihnachtlich in Szene  setzen und hier posten*.



Also,auf gehts mit der Kreativität!


----------



## Wingman51373 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

*Hi@all,
hier mein Beitrag:*


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragnah (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Hallo,

da man die Aufschrift meines beQuiet Netzteils (be quiet! Dark Power PRO P9 650W) nur von der anderen Seite lesen kann, habe ich einen meiner vier be quiet! SilentWings genommen.

Das Foto habe ich mit einer EOS 300D 20mm gemacht.


----------



## Raptor_TP (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Hy !

Hier mein Beitrag !

Warum musste ich mein Konto mit nem anderen Verbinden ?!
Ich bin doch schon viel länger dabei  

Jetzt bin ich quasi NEU angemeldet!  
Dabei bin ich schon Jahre angemeldet !!   

Grüße !

Hoffe das Bild gefällt euch
Tobias Popp aus Facebook !


----------



## clopsyn (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Habe schon mal meinen Tannenbaum geschmückt. 
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Silent Wings 2 oder ein guter CPU Kühler,dann ist mein System komplett  . 

Jetzt alle zusammen !
O Tannenbaum, O Tannenbaum,
Wie schön ist deine Hardware.
Du funktionierst nicht nur zur Sommerzeit,
Nein auch im Winter wenn es schneit.
O Tannenbaum, O Tannenbaum,
Wie schön ist deine Hardware!

(intel i7 2700K Boxed Lüfter, Asus P8Z77 LX 2, be quiet Straight Power E8 480W,Samsung 830 Serie 128 GB, Zotac GTX 560 AMP!)

LG Clopsyn


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Dezember 2012)

MagicMongo schrieb:


> @ Klarostorix
> 
> Also,auf gehts mit der Kreativität!



Feine Sache, ich sollte doch mal gründlicher lesen


----------



## Fokker (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Habe das Bild schon letztes Jahr auf Facebook gepostet, habs jetzt nur ein wenig modifiziert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tcacco (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Da mein Netzteil leider verbaut ist habe ich auf Eure Produktphotos zurückgegriffen und was gebastelt. Ich hoffe Euch gefällts.


----------



## Be-quiet-Augsburg (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Hallo Be quiet ich wünsche euch schöne Weihnachten. Also zu meinem System ist der kleine Weihnachtsmann gekommen, hab ihn mit einem Schnappschuss erwischt! Deshalb die schlechte Bildqualität. Merry Christmas euch allen


----------



## LordSchnarchy (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Bild Titel:
"Leise rieselt der Schnee"

Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich euch


----------



## Bitfenix (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

merry christmas


----------



## Ragnah (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*



Be-quite-Augsburg schrieb:


> Hallo Be quite ich wünsche euch schöne Weihnachten also zu meinem System is der kleine Weihnachtsmann gekommen, hab ihn mit einem Schnappschuss erwischt!  Hoffe ihr verzeit die schlechte Bildqualität. Merry Christmas euch allen


 
Vllt. solltest du deinen Namen, deinen Beitrag und dein Bild nochmal korrigieren.
"be quiet", nicht "be quite".


----------



## Be-quiet-Augsburg (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Danke war Gestern in eile und hab nicht darauf geachtet. Kommt jetzt blöd weil bei dem Beitrag hätte ich darauf achten sollen. Wie kann ich hier meinen Namen ändern bin neu


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

@ be-q augsburg

nette PN an PCGH_Stephan schreiben  und Wunsch auf Änderung mitteilen

btt: schon schicke Sachen hier einiger User, da rechne ich mir kaum Chancen aus, egal, hatte meinen Spass und gut ist  ..wobei die Lüfter schon verlockend sind


----------



## Be-quiet-Augsburg (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Ja es sind echt tolle Bilder, glaube das es sehr schwer sein wird.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Man könnte meinen, der Weihnachtsmann ist auch ein Fan von BeQuiet... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

]Na dann erlaube ich mir auch mal meine Kreation zu posten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dethju (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Wünsche euch allen eine frohe advenszeit!!
dan werd ich mich auchmal dazu gesellen mit meiner grafik.


----------



## be quiet! Support (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank schon mal für eure Beiträge. Sind ja schon ein paar gute Bilder dabei. Für alle die noch nicht mitgemacht haben – die Aktion läuft nur noch bis zum  16.12.2012. Also schnell ein Bild schießen / bearbeiten und los geht’s!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## ooadrianoo (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## tux94 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Ich habe gerade ebend meinen Desktoprechner verborgt (ja, verborgt - ein Bekannter hat Computerprobleme und brauchte schnellstmöglich ein lauffähiges System. Bevor wir da anfangen groß rumzubasteln habe ich ihm einfach meinen Rechner geborgt - natürlich inklusive dem be quiet-Netzteil...)
Wenn wir uns mal an die Geaschichte in der Bibel erinnern ist das vermutlich das einzig wirklich-weihnachtliche was wir mit unseren be quiet-Produkten tun können - den geben, die sie brauchen.
Sollte ich es doch noch zustande bringen etwas zusammenzubasteln - angenommen den doch recht unwahrwscheinlichen Fall dass ich das Netzteil gewinnen sollte - hätte ich dann die Möglichkeit stattdessen die Lüfter zu kriegen? Der boxed-Lüfter reicht noch mehr als aus (zumal er schön leise ist) - nur meine Gehäuselüfter sind mir einfach zu laut...


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*



tux94 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ebend meinen Desktoprechner verborgt (ja, verborgt - ein Bekannter hat Computerprobleme und brauchte schnellstmöglich ein lauffähiges System. Bevor wir da anfangen groß rumzubasteln habe ich ihm einfach meinen Rechner geborgt - natürlich inklusive dem be quiet-Netzteil...)
> Wenn wir uns mal an die Geaschichte in der Bibel erinnern ist das vermutlich das einzig wirklich-weihnachtliche was wir mit unseren be quiet-Produkten tun können - den geben, die sie brauchen.
> Sollte ich es doch noch zustande bringen etwas zusammenzubasteln - angenommen den doch recht unwahrwscheinlichen Fall dass ich das Netzteil gewinnen sollte - hätte ich dann die Möglichkeit stattdessen die Lüfter zu kriegen? Der boxed-Lüfter reicht noch mehr als aus (zumal er schön leise ist) - nur meine Gehäuselüfter sind mir einfach zu laut...


 
Das Gewinnspiel bzw. die Aufgaben stehen ja nun nicht seit heute morgen drin, mach doch einfach mit oder lass es! Aber vorher schon diskutieren, ohne Bild!, ist bißchen dreist, oder?

Ich gehöre ja auch zu den Leuten, die auch bei Gewinnspielen, denjenigen den Gewinn um so mehr gönnt, wenn es für sie ein brauchbares Upgrade ist und nicht für den 2. oder 3. PC (mMn Luxusproblem)... ich bin auch "nur" auf die Lüfter scharf, aber wenn und ob kann man doch später alles klären/tauschen, wenn der Fall, dass eingetreten ist...

Alle geben sich hier Mühe und würden sich freuen und du verhandelst schon über deinen Gewinn ohne teilgenommen zu haben!

edit: nennt mich Choleriker, Moralapostel, Neidhammel...egal, aber im Sinne einer freundlichen, respektvollen Forums-Community wo man sich gegenseitig austauscht und unterstützt kann ich mir solche Kommentare nicht verkneifen, aber i-net ist nur so anonym und "schlimm" wie man bereit ist auch etwas dagegen zu tun

Edit2: werde meine Beitrag nicht löschen, damit mans' nachvollziehen kann, aber war nicht meine Absicht nur zu poltern und zu meckern, versuche halt nur , auf meine Art, Denkanstöße zu geben, sry


----------



## tux94 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Ich würde s unfair finden wenn ich teilnehme und das Netzteil gewinne und es somit einem anderen, der es brauchen würde wegnehmen würde.
Ich habe mehrere Rechner, da hast Du Recht. Den Desktoprechner und das Notebook.
Aber wenn ich jetzt in meinem Rechner schon ein be quiet-Netzteil verbaut habe, mit dem ich zufrieden bin - warum sollte ich dann versuchen eines zu gewinnen?
Und Du sagst schon richtig - "Alle geben sich hier Mühe" - und eben denen gegenüber wäre es unfair das Netzteil wegzuschnappen.
Und zur Thematik das steht nicht erst seit heute morgen drin: ich arbeite ziemlich oft ziemlich lange. Mehr als 12 Stunden am Tag sind keine Seltenheit. Da bleibt keine Zeit, alle Foren und Facebook-Seiten durchzuforsten ob irgendwo noch ein Gewinnspiel ist. Aus demselben Grund habe ich hier in diese Forum auch erst 5 Beiträge - meist lese ich nur. Und bevor Du auch noch so anfängst: das soll in keinster Weise Rumgejammer sein - sondern einfach nur die Faktenlage darstellen warum ich halt nicht alles sofort sehe. Und bevor Du sagst "So viel kann's ja gar nicht sein" - mein Rekord liegt bei knapp über 82 Wochenstunden.

Und bevor wir uns jetzt hier öffentlich anpissen kannst Du mir gerne 'ne PM schicken. Das war nicht im Ansatz so gemeint, wie Du das aufgefasst hast.

EDIT: Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich Dein Bild/Foto am besten - schwarz ist eh optisch ansprechender als weiß


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

@tux

oje, das ist viel Arbeit 

sry, manchmal scheint's mit mir durch zu gehen, ja kam bei mir falscher an als du gemeint hast, aber denke dennoch: erst mitmachen und "wenn Fall, dass" dann verhandeln 

edit: wenigstens mal einer, also du, der versucht mich "zu bändigen", man kann ja mit mir reden; muss leider los und hoffe du schaffst es noch ein schönes Bild zu basteln


----------



## tux94 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Naja, meist beschränkt es sich auf 50-60 Stunden (aber ist halt ein BFD...) - trotzdem bin ich abends meist total zerschossen. Jugendarbeit ist nicht ohne.

Naja, Ursprungsmotivation für den Beitrag war eigentlich, nochmal klarzumachen, was Weihnachten eigentlich ist.

Wie gesagt - Kinder- und Jugendarbeit. Von kleinen, 6 Jährigen bis 21 Jährigen (das ist immer witzig - weil die Älter sind als ich) bin ich schon mit allen Altersgruppen konfrontiert worden. Und was manche mit ihren 6 Jahren schon an verfrühtem Altersstarrsinn haben ist schon erstaunlich... Aber da werde ich auch mit einem - ich zitiere - "Choleriker, Moralapostel, Neidhammel"  klarkommen

Ich werd' mich denke ich wieder in's Bett hauen - brüte gerade eine fette Grippe aus und muss heute noch für ein paar Stunden in die Kirche und morgen mich auf den Weihnachtsmarkt stellen... Keine schäne Angelegenheit - aber was will man machen...
Wobei das mit dem Bild sowieso schwierig wird. Ich hatt Kunst aus gutem Grund abgewählt - bin dann doch eher der Musiker... Aber man wächst ja bekanntlich mit seinen Aufgaben


EDIT: Da ich versuche, immer sehr konsequent zu sein werde ich jetzt, da keine offizielle Antwort kam, wie schon an caduzz' Pinnwand angekündigt nicht teilnehmen.
Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall denjenigen, die die jeweiligen Teile wirklich brauchen und nicht nur verscheuern wollen viel Glück!


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

man, das läßt mich jetzt nicht in Ruhe...

ich verspreche ersteinmal die Hintergründe etc. zu hinterfragen ohne poltern! (dann mecken ..)

@tux94 noch 'ne "Sozialtante" willkommen im Club! Ich bin HEP

@ be quiet verzeiht unser Offtopic bitte


----------



## orangeTomato (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Ich wünsche fröhliche Weihnachten!
Hier mein Beitrag zum Gewinnspiel:


----------



## swatty (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Mein Dark Power Pro:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coldhardt (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Geht das ganze eigentlich bis einschließlich 16.12 oder ist heute Einsendeschluss?
ich bin nämlich erst jetzt drauf gestoßen


----------



## crababel (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Hallo,

frohe Weihnachtszeit allen. Hiermit nehm ich am Adventskalendergewinnspiel teil. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YankeeF (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Ich muss sagen BeQuiet Produkte machen sich auch gut als Weihnachtsbaumschmuck


----------



## Coldhardt (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Ok, dass hat jetzt echt lang gedauert : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich gefällts


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Hallo Zusammen, 
wir sind begeistert von Euren vielen tollen Ideen und witzigen Bildern. Vielen Dank dafür!

Sicherlich seid ihr schon gespannt, welche drei Teilnehmer unter Euch nun die besten Bilder eingereicht haben und nahezu unhörbare be quiet! Hardware gewinnen. Die Entscheidung ist uns nicht leicht gefallen, aber schlussendlich haben wir es geschafft, unsere drei Favoriten zu küren. 

*Diese lauten wie folgt: *

*Platz 1 geht an tcacco. Er gewinnt ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 | 550W Netzteil. 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Platz 2 geht an clopsyn. Er gewinnt einen be quiet! Dark Rock 2 Kühler. 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Platz 3 geht an coldhardt. Er gewinnt 2 brandneue SilentWings 2 120mm PWM Lüfter.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. Bitte schreibt uns per PM Euren vollständigen Namen und Eure Lieferadresse. 
*


*Euer be-quiet! Team!
*


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

Glückwunsch allen drei Gewinnern


----------



## Raptor_TP (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: be quiet! Adventskalender-Türchen: bis zum 16.12. mitmachen und unsere „no compromise“ Range gewinnen*

joar - auch meine Glückwünsche

der wahre Gewinner ist Platz 2 - in meinen Augen

Hätte wohl auch lieber bissi Bildbearbeitung machen sollen ...


----------

